# dwarf goat with pimple like bumps in lower sides



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 16, 2011)

My baby dwarf goat has little bumps on his sides that feel like pimples, or healing scabs. When i spread the hair they are not red, and no scabs can be seen.
Im worried, and honestly scared due to things i have read. they are maybe the size of a lentil,  smaller than a pea. 
When i first felt them i thought he had scabs under his fur.
They are below the rib cage, where his waist dips in, and in front of his haunches. 
Suggestions?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2011)

It could be anything from him scraping his side / now it's healing to mites or lice.

You can go ahead and treat for that, or take him to a vet and have a skin scraping done to verify.


----------



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay I was considering the skin scraping so I think i'll do that just to be safe. I had read some horrifying thing online about a disease they
Get that's turns into huge abcesses that burts and infect the area. They feel like surface bumps, not deep rooted like abcesses tend to be, but its gotten me worried.
skin scrape here we come!
thank you!


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 17, 2011)

Mosquitoes? My horse and other horses that have been here get bites sometimes that look like welts. We only live 1 mile from water so there is several here in the evenings mostly.

eta: fixed my spelling.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> Mosquitoes? My horse and other horses that have been here get bits sometimes that look like welts. We only live 1 mile from water so there is several here in the evenings mostly.


I was thinking something similar....  Ants.


----------



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep him indoors:[ lol 
He's very spoiled and sleeps in a laundry basket by my bed. 
However i took him out to walk him today, and in the nice bright sun i saw a little "piece of dirt" scurry into his hair....

Picked one of the little critters off and sure enough, lice!

 can i get treatment for this from the feed store?
thanks!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

You can get ivermectin dewormer at a feed store, that will treat it. You can also dust him with Sevin dust (from the garden section of walmart or a hardware store) or diatomaceous earth if you'd rather go a more natural route. I've also had good results using flea shampoo/powder/spray products made for dogs.


----------



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 17, 2011)

i have harts flea and tick shampoo i use on my dogs, plus it smells really good.
My poor baby is chewing and itching, but i just want to make sure any residue the shampoo may leave, wont make him sick if he licks or chews his haunches.
thoughts? 
thanks!


----------

